# My New 2009 Defy Advanced 1



## BarkingDog (Sep 23, 2009)

Well I pulled the trigger and purchased the Defy Advanced 1.

It came with upgraded tires they are Vittoria Open Pave

Could not hold out any longer. And now the weather man has stopped paying the heating bill and temps are in the low 30's. Looks like I'll have 100 miles on the trainer before I have 1 on the road.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Very good looking bike, enjoy and thanks for the pic.


----------



## ticmxman (May 20, 2007)

BarkingDog said:


> Well I pulled the trigger and purchased the Defy Advanced 1.
> 
> It came with upgraded tires they are Vittoria Open Pave
> 
> Could not hold out any longer. And now the weather man has stopped paying the heating bill and temps are in the low 30's. Looks like I'll have 100 miles on the trainer before I have 1 on the road.


Congrats, When you can get it out on the road you will enjoy the ride! If you don't mind could you pull the stem and see if it has a alloy or carbon steerer?


----------



## BarkingDog (Sep 23, 2009)

I'll check out the fork for you soon.

I have been following your posts and I am curious too. Spec says composite....but so did yours..right?

More photos in the gallery.

At these temps (20's F) I'm now thinking 200 mi before the road!


----------



## ticmxman (May 20, 2007)

BarkingDog said:


> I'll check out the fork for you soon.
> 
> I have been following your posts and I am curious too. Spec says composite....but so did yours..right?
> 
> ...


Thanks for checking the fork, they are an awesomely smooth riding bike no matter what the fork is comprised of.
Yes the web spec stated carbon steerer at the time I bought my 09 Defy Adv. 2, they changed it to alloy spec this week. I can see in your pic that the steerer spacers are carbon, mine were alloy, it will be interesting to see what is underneath. Also to clarify this is a US 09 model correct?


----------



## BarkingDog (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes the bike was purchased in NJ, USA


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

that's a good looking bike... I love my defy advanced. Just wish it just had a better motor....


----------

